# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Cần tư vấn về đặc sản ở Côn Đảo

## mytuyet

Mình muốn đến Côn Đảo mà không biết ẩm thực Côn Đảo có nét gì khác so với Vũng Tàu hay các điểm du lịch biển khác. Khi đi Côn Đảo người ta mua quá về thì mua cái gì nhỉ>>???
Ai biết giúp mình với!!!!
Thanks nhiều nhiều!!!

----------


## dulichdaydo

Chào bạn ,
Ở Côn Đảo rất ít nhà hàng. Việc ăn uống tốt hơn là nên ăn trong các  khách sạn mặc dầu giá hơi cao, song bạn có thể tự do thưởng thức. 

Các  món ăn đặc trưng ở Côn Đảo có thể kể đến như Vú nàng nướng hoặc hấp,  trùn biển xào mướp, mứt hạt bàng. Một số món ăn đặc sản khác như mắn  nhum, mắm hàu, gỏi cá mập cũng được nhắc đến nhưng rất khó tìm thấy  trong thực đơn của các nhà hàng trong khách sạn. Hoặc đến nhà của một số  người dân đảo, kinh doanh nhỏ với một số món ăn dân dã của Côn Đảo:  Bánh cuốn nóng, bún riêu...
*Mứt Hạt Bàng -* Món đặc sản không nên quên mua về làm quà sau chuyến du lịch Côn Đảo .
Bạn có thể liên hệ mình để được tư vấn thêm Ms. Bông 0974 938 466 . Skype: bongnguyen90

----------

